# Change the title of this page



## DeniseM (Mar 28, 2007)

Ten of the posts on the first page of this forum had to be moved because they were misplaced.  I've noticed that posts that belong on the TUG Lounge forum, show up here almost every day.  I think "TUG General," is too vague to make it clear what this board is for.  How about - "Talk about TUG," or "Questions About TUG," or "About the TUG Website?"


----------



## philemer (Mar 29, 2007)

I like your suggestion. 

Phil


----------



## bigrick (Mar 29, 2007)

Good idea!


----------



## Makai Guy (Mar 29, 2007)

I've been considering this for a long time - changing the two TUG-related forums to "About TUG BBS", and "About The Rest of TUG", or something similar.  The big thing that has held me back is the large number of already existing posts that refer to these forums by name.  Not an insurmountable problem, but definitely a complication.

It should be noted, however, that there ARE forum descriptions posted, not only in the forum list, but at the top of each forum page, that pretty clearly indicate what each forum is for.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 29, 2007)

Makai Guy said:


> It should be noted, however, that there ARE forum descriptions posted, not only in the forum list, but at the top of each forum page, that pretty clearly indicate what each forum is for.




True - but a large number of posters apparently don't read the fine print.


----------



## Keitht (Mar 29, 2007)

Makai Guy said:


> It should be noted, however, that there ARE forum descriptions posted, not only in the forum list, but at the top of each forum page, that pretty clearly indicate what each forum is for.



True.  There is also a detailed explanation of how to change the setting to show 'Member' in place of 'Guest', but how many times a week is the same question asked?   
Would it be practical to change the title and add (formerly xyz), or would it be too long?


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 29, 2007)

we could add a forum that says "TUG MEMBERS LISTED AS GUEST"

=)

I like the idea of a namechange...doesnt bother me what you call it...whos got an idea?


----------



## bigrick (Mar 30, 2007)

Makai Guy:  "About TUG BBS" and "About The Rest of TUG"

DeniseM:  "Talk about TUG" or "Questions About TUG" or "About the TUG Website?"

Any others?

Any of these are fine with me.  Try one for a while and see if it helps.  If not, improve it again.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 30, 2007)

TUG Improvements! said:


> who's got an idea?



Just in case you missed them in my original post:   



> How about - "Talk about TUG," or "Questions About TUG," or "About the TUG Website?"


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 30, 2007)

bah..obviously not enough coffee...

you dont even wanna know how many emails ive read/replied to over the past few days...the words all just kinda flow together now =)


----------



## Bill4728 (Apr 1, 2007)

1. I should move this thread becuase it on the wrong board. This is a question about the TUG BBS and therefore should be on the TUG BBS board.  LOL

2. maybe these two boards shouldn't be the first two boards on the list of boards but maybe under the lounge?  Do you think that would help?


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 1, 2007)

Bill4728 said:


> 2. maybe these two boards shouldn't be the first two boards on the list of boards but maybe under the lounge?  Do you think that would help?



No I don't.  On our old UBB board (before 6/05) we had just one forum, TUG FEATURES, placed further down the list, and hardly anybody ever found it.  All TUG-related stuff ended up getting posted in TUG Lounge where it had to be moved.  Even worse, nobody ever read it to know of important changes to the board, etc.  When we went to this software, we split into two TUG-related forums and placed them at the top so people would at least be aware they existed.


----------

